# Error message: "not valid win32 application"



## neldis (Sep 14, 2004)

Just did a clean reinstall of OS and other programs, including the word processor, Jarte. But now, when I try to open any documents, the message is "(name of file).rtf is not a valid win32 application" - so I right-clicked to change the "open with" to Jarte, but I get the same message. 

I've done a couple of previous reinstalls, and had no problem converting all documents/files to Jarte. 

Is there an easy fix for this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since you said you did a clean install of Windows, did you do the updates, including IE update?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What happens if you open Jarte first, then go to the File menu and open an rtf file that way?


----------



## Kasimir (Jul 25, 2005)

Try Start,Run then type Apcompat.
Follow on screen instructions,it's pretty straightforward.I have not used it in a long while so I do not remember of the top my head what all the options are but it's pretty simple.


----------



## neldis (Sep 14, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Since you said you did a clean install of Windows, did you do the updates, including IE update?


Yes. 
The thing is, I can open Jarte, save the document and even if I name it as a .doc file, I still get the same "win32" error message.

This is frustrating, because we really need to retrieve documents.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## neldis (Sep 14, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> What happens if you open Jarte first, then go to the File menu and open an rtf file that way?


The same thing - no matter what I do, how I approach this, I get the same error message.

Do you know how Jarte relates to a win32 application? I don't understand what it means.


----------



## neldis (Sep 14, 2004)

Kasimir said:


> Try Start,Run then type Apcompat.
> Follow on screen instructions,it's pretty straightforward.I have not used it in a long while so I do not remember of the top my head what all the options are but it's pretty simple.


When I tried that, I got this message: 
Windows cannot find "apcompat" - you may have typed the name incorrectly in the run dialog or another open program cannot find a system file.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not familiar with that program, but does it have updates that need to be downloaded and installed? Patches? Fixes, etc.?


----------



## neldis (Sep 14, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> I'm not familiar with that program, but does it have updates that need to be downloaded and installed? Patches? Fixes, etc.?


Got the updated version - should be usable. 
Never had this issue before.

The document extensions are "rich text file" - .rtf

Do you know how that relates to the "win32 application?"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Usually you see that error if you are running an older program on XP.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You didn't install XP 64 bit OS did you?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Nevermind, scratch my last post, you're running 98, right?


----------



## neldis (Sep 14, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> Nevermind, scratch my last post, you're running 98, right?


No, Win ME

The documents with the .rtf extension cannot even be opened and it shows that error message. If I rename them to have a .doc extension, I can open them in wordpad, BUT, if I try to change the "open with" to Jarte, I get the same darn message.

I also uninstalled Jarte and reinstalled, but that didn't help.

No problems with any other programs, so the OS install appears to have been successful.

Again, would someone explain what the win32 apps are? Just prior to the system crashing the other day, I got a message about "WS2_32.dll" and a kernell32.dll message.

Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

They are 32 bit apps. Under Windows 95, they were 16 bit apps. Many 16 bit apps will NOT run under newer operating systems, however, since you said this worked in the past, I'm assuming you didn't do anything special to make it work?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/dlllibrary/ws2_32/

Info on the .dll file you mentioned.


----------



## neldis (Sep 14, 2004)

AcaCandy said:


> They are 32 bit apps. Under Windows 95, they were 16 bit apps. Many 16 bit apps will NOT run under newer operating systems, however, since you said this worked in the past, I'm assuming you didn't do anything special to make it work?


I just installed as I've done before. 
I've tried everything I know to do and I really need to access a great number of documents in Jarte. Any more ideas?

Btw, I just tried to install our printer, and it won't do an autorun - it asks for a choice of which program to open - never done that before, and I don't know what to choose for it. I'm thinking it's connected to this other issue. ???


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Now, with what appears to be yet another problem with file associations, the spectre of malware rears its ugly head.

Try posting a HijackThis log in the Security forum to see what may be present and causing you problems. Also run a complete antivirus scan with updated definitions. You might also consider a second scan with a free online antivirus scanner, too.


----------



## neldis (Sep 14, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Now, with what appears to be yet another problem with file associations, the spectre of malware rears its ugly head.
> 
> Try posting a HijackThis log in the Security forum to see what may be present and causing you problems. Also run a complete antivirus scan with updated definitions. You might also consider a second scan with a free online antivirus scanner, too.


When I did the reinstall, I installed Zone Alarm, Spyware Blaster and AdAware - can malware and viruses bypass these types of programs? How would malware affect the file associations?

I just disabled Zone Alarm and uninstalled Jarte, then reinstalled, thinking the firewall might have something to do with it, but no, it's the same.

Perhaps I'm being dense here, but would you explain the link between a word processor program (documents) and windows 32?

Also, I don't know how to post a Hijack Log . . . ??

I keep thinking there's some obvious solution of how to open these files, but I cannot figure it out.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Typically, with a badly infected computer, I run at least four spyware removal programs. Each one seems to get something the other missed. 

On the other hand, not all problems with unknown sources are caused by them.

Do you have Hijack This? To post it, run the program, click on the Save Log button on the bottom left. Then you can paste into a post.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html

You can get Hijack This from there.


----------

